# Mtd will not stop



## Eagle90301 (Feb 22, 2021)

Recently I have ran into a problem where my tractor will not stop. I push the clutch and it will not stop and because of that it will not shift. Has anyone had a similar problem. It has a transaxle. Here is a pic of the model number.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Eagle, welcome to the forum.

See attached parts diagrams for your MTD mower.
PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment

My personal opinion (based upon my Kubota hydrostat drive) was that if you have a hydrostat, you don't have need for a drive clutch, just a clutch for the deck drive belt. My mower works that way. However, I guess some hydrostats do require a drive clutch. I found the following comments on the net:

"Every tractor style mower has a clutch in the drive system.
Remove the battery & deck then sit the mower on its bum.
Under the mower you should see the drive belt that goes through a pair of pulleys on one side.
These pulleys are on a lever with a spring that puts tension on the drive belt.
When you press the COMBINED CLUTCH & BRAKE PEDAL it should pull against the tension spring allowing the belt to slip.
Check the belt run .
check that debris is not stopping the COMBINED CLUTCH & BRAKE PEDAL for retracting fully."


----------

